# NEW ADG75gal open top stem plant display



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

My big brother Mike finally decided to come out of planted-tank retirement to execute a new layout on the 75 gallon open top in his office. Giving me a proper schooling in classic two-sided composition, and showing that he still has what takes to pull off an exceptional (in my opinion) layout, he had me shoot it over the weekend.

One interesting note: this is the second layout using the same substrate. The first was a tank I did posted here a while back titled 75gal. open top Iwagumi, or something to that effect. Anyway, Mike only added a little Aqua Soil Amazonia to the back to give a little lift and accentuate the slope. At the time of shooting, this layout is right at 3 months of age.

Also, as some of you may already know, if you go into the PhotoAlbum there's an option to view these a bit larger than on this post. It's under User Galleries>jsenske . Enjoy.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice composition! I like how he used the red plants for accents without getting
greedy. Jeff, are those anubias in the foreground of the last pic? Look like
coffeefolia. Also is the lighting the combo MH and CFs? Really renders vivid
colors, at least on my monitor.

Bill


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

Beautiful tank. This is my favorite aquascape that I have seen come out of ADG. Everything flows and blends perfectly. The columbian gold tetra accent the plants very well.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Very beautiful. Concerning all the stems. What is the maintenance routine like. Are they being topped several times and then eventually discarding the bases and replanting the tops.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Schooled. I haven't heard someone use that in a while.  Tell Mike he did a great job with that tank. It's good to see him coming out of retirement again.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes- that is coffeeafolia. Beautiful Anubias that is perhaps a little underused in other layouts where nana is featured so often. 

The lighting is a combination of PCs and HQIs. Everything just thrives under these fixtures. This one is suspended about 13.5 inches above the tank. 

Glad you like the tank-- we all thought it was a really good effort considering Mike had not worked with a lot a stem plants before. But regardless, the guy does know his way around an aquascape. I always knew if he really attempted a full-on planted tank he'd pull off something nice. 

The maintenence routine is pretty much would you would imagine-- lots of fine trimming. Both major sections have been completely topped twice in the tanks 3 month lifespan. Beyond that, it's been lots of selective sectional trimming, and a bit of top-only replanting-- mainly with the Polygonum "pink". It grows so tall and fast. 

Phil-- yes, schooled. You would think I would have done something as nice after all this time, huh?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very very nice

what are the measurig of tanks?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Thank you. The tank dimensions are 48 inches X 18 inches X 22 inches.

By the way, when I post from my home computer, it's "[email protected]", even though I guess it should be "[email protected]".


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*hot*

hot tank.....period.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

mlfishman said:


> hot tank.....period.


Couldn't agree more. This type of tank display is why I and many others are totally absorbed by this beautiful hobby. Pure art and it's 100% inspirational.

This is what it's all about...


----------



## Johnny99 (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeff,

That is a great aquascape! Are those the ADA 150 HQIs? The pictures look a little yellow, exposure maybe? What color temperate are the PC bulbs?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes-- the bulbs are 150 watt HQI. The color cast of the image has nothing to do with the actual appearance of the bulbs. Due to the nature of the editing I performed on this photo, when a lo-res jpeg is posted online such as it is here, the color cast is really exaggerated, and I am not sure why. My original and 13X19 prints show none of this. 

The ADA HQIs are just beautiful cast in the aquarium-- just ask anyone who has tried them. No yellow cast whatsoever, that's for sure.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If I remember correctly from AGA2004, new 150 watt ADA HQI bulbs have a blueish/green tint.


----------



## Johnny99 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have the ADA 150 HQI and they are the best MH bulb I have ever used, and I have used about all of them. As I understand it, there are two types of 150w HQI's available. Both are 8000K, but one of them has a green cast. As explained to me by Jeff, it is thought that the bulb with the green cast is used for "lower light" plants like Crypts and Anubias. This information was translated so this might not be the final word on the green bulbs. I think it's important to remember that they are both 8000K and some might just prefer a more "green look".

Referencing my original post, I use the standard ADA 150w in an Aquamedic fixture that uses both HQI and PCs on the same plug. I was hoping to find out what PC's Jeff was using because the 24w ones I'm using now do not complement the ADA 150w very well. I suppose I should have said that to begin with.


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

With what MH bulb is delivered the Solar I spot?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice Tank!!!Nice Fish!!

minor whim... Too straight edged and symetrical


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Yes- the 8000K ADA NA lamp comes standard with the Solar I fixture.


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Like the plants choice and the way that plants developped in the aquascape. Rocks also complemment very well the aquascape. 

Don´t like the driftwood arrangement and the driftwood itself. It is too straight and lacks the natural form of a beautiful piece of wood.

Other than that, well done.

Regards,
André


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

jsenske said:


> Phil-- yes, schooled. You would think I would have done something as nice after all this time, huh?


I wouldn't say schooled at all. Personally, I like your work better. I thought your use of the word was funny though.


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

OK Phil ...you have helped motivate me to focus on my next layout . I will give the reefs and paludariums a rest until late spring . I am officially in planted aquarium aquascaping mode .


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Phil, I think you hit a nerve

Is that the 75 gal ADA glass tank?

I'm thinking of getting one here in the next 3-6 months, basically once I get my own home.

Nice looking tank overall presentation.

Tom Barr


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Tom , Phil just helped "spawn" some healthy brotherly competition . I have been away from the plant tanks for a while . This is the 75 gal. open top that is my office . I do have to give Jeff credit for a little assist when it came to dosing this tank . I started off dosing like I was seasoning a pot of beef stew ...a little dash of green gain ...a couple of dashes of ECA .. some step1 ..oh little extra step 2 will not hurt ..some green brighty special lights . You can see where I was heading . 

Fortunately Jeff was there to help dial my dosing in . I will have Jeff post some pics of this tank in a few weeks . I just did some major trimming . Then its time for the next layout . I forgot how "painfully " enjoyable the planted tank can be .


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Any picture updates on this tank?

What is your approach to dosing on this tank? How has it changed since the tank began?

Thanks

jB


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

I will probably get Jeff to photograph this aquarium in about 3 weeks . After my last post I become even busier than normal and the scape got a little out of hand . I have removed only the stem plants and came back in with some new species . I had no problem with PS becoming exposed during the "make over" . This will be the fourth new layout with the same substrate . The AS/PS is now one year old . Just recently I added ADA MULTI BOTTOM LONG and IRON BOTTOM LONG to the substrate .


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

In regards to dosing I have been using ADA step 2 green brighty . 1/2 dose brighty lights special (daily). ECA after water changes (weekly). I recently did some filter maintenance and like to use Green Bacter when I do this .


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

msenske said:


> OK Phil ...you have helped motivate me to focus on my next layout . I will give the reefs and paludariums a rest until late spring . I am officially in planted aquarium aquascaping mode .


Alright! I've woken the giant!  I'm looking forward to seeing more of your stuff Mike.


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 26, 2006)

Thought I had seen this aquarium before!

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/

Under Galeries -> Live Planted Aquariums

Photos 17,18,19, looks very similar!

Love all the aquariums there  great job


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Does anyone have an idea of how the ADA 75 is priced for sale?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

dstephens said:


> Does anyone have an idea of how the ADA 75 is priced for sale?


ADG sells ADA products: www.aquariumdesigngroup.com


----------



## Got Greens (Apr 13, 2006)

That is a really nice tank you got there,I like the choice of stem plants.It's really a work of art...awesome


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great job. 
what is the color (k) of the bulbs ?
is it 250w each ?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks. The bulbs are 8000K ADA HQIs and 6700K Coralife PC. The HQIs are 150 watts.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice tank guys. I was wondering what this tank is using for filtration?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

2- 2217 Eheims. Classics only!


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Are you using 2 sets (4) lily pipes then?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes. All on the same end.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

amazing...is that an ADA tank???


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

kangshiang said:


> amazing...is that an ADA tank???


It's a custom that Mike had made by Oceanic I believe.


----------

